# Delton Parts



## jnovosel (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there a need to produce Delton parts such as couplers, roof walks, hatches, steps, brake details, etc. or is someone already making these?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

There are a few people on ebay selling new/old Delton parts Here. I think that Aristocraft also sells a few spares too and Hartland as they both bought the Delton moulds. 

Alec


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I suppose that any part of the line that Aristo sells will need parts... Parts? They don't make no stinkin' parts! 

Check e-bait and see what is available, but I doubt if there wil be much of a market. While I run Delton remakes and like 'em, it is an odd gauge. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guy sells Delton parts all the time on ebay. Just about anything you want, it seems to me, but I don't have any Delton stuff.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

What’s available online specifically on eBay for Delton is limited with big holes in what’s available. Plastic shell parts for the C-16 are plentiful; anything metal and/or drivetrain train bits are nonexistent for the most part. Tender’s parts show up on occasion. Box car and reefer part availability is spotty with mainly shells and some door bits and pieces now and then…. If Aristocraft had parts I suspect most of what’s not available NOS would be covered… 

The parts you listed "couplers, roof walks, hatches, steps, brake details" are uncommon to find offered in my experience, is there a market likely but very narrow or limited me thinks. 

On the cars and such you can simply pickup a used or new unit for as much as many want for the incomplete kits. 

Michael Glavin


----------



## jnovosel (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys.

I was trying to determine where there are holes that needed to be filled. I have injection molding, metal stamping and milling capabilities at work and thought that maybe I could use my free time to make parts.

If anyone has specific ideas for me, please e-mail me privately.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

By the way, Welcome aboard Jnovosel ! Don't know how much reading you've done out here yet, but it's a very active board with a lot of great guys. As a new guy to large scale it's been an invaluable tool for me. Good luck filling the gaps ! I'm all for it.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I sent you a message through the MLS message system. Please let me know if you did/didn't recieve [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

